# Flagstaff,Az.



## OPENROAD (Mar 4, 2008)

Hello: Would like to know about the area of flagstaff, my question is this, my wife and I are going the end of May and would like to see the area in two weeks time. Is this enough time or not enough, I also should say we are coming from Detroit area and I have two weeks vacation to do this in. I also would like to take a different way back from the way we came (I40) any help would be most appreciated!  Thanks


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 6, 2008)

Re: Flagstaff,Az.

Hi Tom we are planning on going to Flagstaff May 07  this year. we are leaving Columbus GA heading to Shreveport LA .there we will spend the night and start out the next morning to DALLAS up to Oklahoma City. Once again we will spend the night and head to Amarillo  then on over to Flagstaff. On our way back we are going down into Texas to Carlsbad and make it back up the interstate we came in on. I hope most of the road will be interstate. If you like you can PM me and ask more info. happy traveling


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Mar 6, 2008)

Re: Flagstaff,Az.



Hollis, I certainly hope you aren't going from Dallas to Oklahoma City to Amarillo. Is that what you meant to say?



> H2H1 - 3/6/2008 2:39 PM Hi Tom we are planning on going to Flagstaff May 07 this year. we are leaving Columbus GA heading to Shreveport LA .there we will spend the night and start out the next morning to DALLAS up to Oklahoma City. Once again we will spend the night and head to Amarillo then on over to Flagstaff. On our way back we are going down into Texas to Carlsbad and make it back up the interstate we came in on. I hope most of the road will be interstate. If you like you can PM me and ask more info. happy traveling


----------



## DL Rupper (Mar 6, 2008)

Re: Flagstaff,Az.


Hey OPEN ROAD, welcome to the forum.  2 weeks may be tight, but you should have time to see most of the Flagstaff area.  I would definitely take in the south rim of the Grand Canyon.  Make time to take Hwy 89 A over to Sedona and on up to Jerome, AZ.  These are towns not to be missed.  Also, head on down I-17 to Camp Verde, AZ and take-in Montezuma Castle Nat'l Mon (cliff dwellings).

If you have time, go home via US 89 north from Flagstaff to US 160.  Follow US 160 northeast through the Navajo Nation to US 163.  Take US 163 through Monument Valley on to Bluff, UT.  Spectacular.  Take UT 163/162 east out of Bluff to US 160 in Colorado.  Stay on US 160 through Cortez (Mesa Verde Nat'l Park) on to Durango, CO and on east to I-25 in Walsenburg, CO.  Then you can take I-25 north to I-70 East and back home.


----------



## elkhartjim (Mar 6, 2008)

Re: Flagstaff,Az.

Hollis, I certainly hope you aren't going from Dallas to Oklahoma City to Amarillo. Is that what you meant to say?


H2H1 - 3/6/2008 2:39 PM Hi Tom we are planning on going to Flagstaff May 07 this year. we are leaving Columbus GA heading to Shreveport LA .there we will spend the night and start out the next morning to DALLAS up to Oklahoma City. Once again we will spend the night and head to Amarillo then on over to Flagstaff. On our way back we are going down into Texas to Carlsbad and make it back up the interstate we came in on. I hope most of the road will be interstate. If you like you can PM me and ask more info. happy traveling

Tex, again you're not paying attention.   He said he was going from Shreveport to Dallas to OKC to Amarillo to Carlsbad to...

I don't think he wants to drive in TX so he's going 400 miles out of the way.  Just speculation on my part of course.


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 6, 2008)

Re: Flagstaff,Az.

OK I made a mistake, I thought the DW said we was going up to OC then on over to Amarillo, however since we saw and asked the question about SR 287 or 267 that will be the was we are going from DALLAS/FW. sorry for my confusion we have been planning this for months that things are running together. I just can't wait to get going. But thanks for clearing all this up I hope I didn't confuse Tom that much.


----------



## Shadow (Mar 6, 2008)

Re: Flagstaff,Az.

Don't listen to them Hollis. You know you got the straight shot to Shreveport right so you could hit the Casinos. The rest of the trip was just a bonus. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 6, 2008)

Re: Flagstaff,Az.

BETTER stay out of the casinos I will need the money to buy gas which went up to 3.17 today on the military base.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Mar 6, 2008)

Re: Flagstaff,Az.

Hollis, when you leave the Dallas DFW airport you want to head west to Decatur then to Wichita Falls on 287. (You pronounce that duh-kate-er.)


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 6, 2008)

Re: Flagstaff,Az.

hey TC we got a small town in GA named the same thing


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2008)

Re: Flagstaff,Az.

U got gas for 3.17 hollis ,,, it's only 3.09 here ,,, but diesel hit 3.79 TODAY    :disapprove:  :angry:


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 7, 2008)

Re: Flagstaff,Az.

YEA , at lunch it was $3.06 on my way home at 3:30 it was $3.16 I knew I should top it off as I had a 1/2/ tank of gas. NBow it going hurt to fill it up.


----------



## OPENROAD (Mar 7, 2008)

Re: Flagstaff,Az.

Thanks Everyone for all your input, I think we'll spend most of our time in the flagstaff area.

                               2007 Openroad 35'
                               Powerstroke 7.3  99
                               Warren,Mi.
                               Tom & Jane


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 7, 2008)

Re: Flagstaff,Az.

Morning Tom & Jane when are you heading to Flagstaff. We are heading out in MAY and will be staying in the KOA in Flagstaff, we will be there for about 10 days or so but depends on how much we are enjoying the sites. So if you see a 36' Southwind with a Hond Accord in tow that will be us. If you are staying inthe same camp ground let us know we would enjoy meeting you folks


----------



## utmtman (Mar 7, 2008)

Re: Flagstaff,Az.

I will be in Petrified Forest National Park working from the first week of Apr thru the middle of May than again in Sept thru Dec.  If your in that part of the country than stop in and say hi at the visitor center.  Petrified is about two hours east of Flagstaff.       Ask for Lee


----------



## OPENROAD (Mar 7, 2008)

Re: Flagstaff,Az.

Hi Hollis & Maria: Maybe this year but don't know if I can breakaway from my work just yet but we are planning on it for sure next year. We for sure are going down to Gatlinburg Tn. for about 10 days, we go every year and just don't get tired of it. How is the KOA in flagstaff area? Is it nice and roomy? Well got to go stay in touch and think Spring1  
                  See Ya
                     Tom


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 7, 2008)

Re: Flagstaff,Az.

we was in Gatlinburg this passed fall and it was great and beautiful. we was there for a week. as always enjoy youself


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2008)

Re: Flagstaff,Az.

Hey Hollis u were in Gatlinburg and didn't call me   
I'm about 30 mins away from there ,, if u would have called ,, I WOULD have bought u breakfast, lunch and dinner ,, now i see how u are    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :clown:  :evil:


----------



## PattieAM (Mar 8, 2008)

Re: Flagstaff,Az.

Welcome to the Forum.  You will need to make a list of the places of interest in/around Flagstaff, and hone it down somewhat.  I was there for about a week and didn't see everything - couldn't bring myself to leave the Grand Canyon!!  I really wanted to check out the observatory right there in Flagstaff, but never made it (either trip).   When you come into town, stop at the Depot (a travel center), and get the up to date brochures and info on special events.  There is so much to do and see within 100 mile radius....(rt. 66 and all the old towns, the canyon, painted desert, observatory, twin peaks, national forest....to name a few).  Be sure to have comfortable walking shoes and bottles of water (water is a requirement wherever you go in that area).


----------



## utmtman (Mar 8, 2008)

Re: Flagstaff,Az.

There is a lot to see near there.  Wupatki Indian ruins, Walnut Canyon which is also indian ruins, Homolovi which is also indian ruins, sunset crater which is a volcano, meteor crater which is self explanatory, Petrified forest National Park, these are just to name a few.  The flaggstaff Koa is nice and surrounded in trees.  There are also two or three other rv parks within a mile or two of the koa.


----------



## H2H1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Re: Flagstaff,Az.

OK Rod,  fair point, however I didn't and don't have your # to call you   now if I did I CERTAINLY would have called  but now I am the  :evil: for not. I promise tp make it up in April


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2008)

Re: Flagstaff,Az.

ok u'r forgiven ,, THIS TIME    :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :evil:


----------

